# gorilla super glue gel fogging glass after use



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

is it normal for superglue to fog glass and have like little dry white droplets on glass after being used? 
i used gorilla superglue gel to attach some rocks and wood in a aquarium , now i know this is regularly used to attach orchids and broms etc to the background.

but after i was done attaching everything i came back a little later and the glass was foggy and had dried white droplets like condensation. is this normal.
does super glue do this when curing? i cant say i have seen this before. 
the tank is dry. and empty


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

jth12 said:


> is it normal for superglue to fog glass and have like little dry white droplets on glass after being used?
> i used gorilla superglue gel to attach some rocks and wood in a aquarium , now i know this is regularly used to attach orchids and broms etc to the background.
> 
> but after i was done attaching everything i came back a little later and the glass was foggy and had dried white droplets like condensation. is this normal.
> ...


Superglue dries crusty white, if that's what you are seeing then yes its pretty normal. Its a good idea to cover it up with something like dried sphagnum moss.


----------



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

no, what i mean is the glass has fogged and is dusty and white even though no superglue has touched the glass


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

jth12 said:


> no, what i mean is the glass has fogged and is dusty and white even though no superglue has touched the glass


Yeah thats not from the super glue then. The gel stays put and doesn't off-gas weird films that cover areas not directly covered by the glue. Is this fogged area sticky? When you wipe it with a cloth does it go away?


----------



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

yes it does, but what could it be from. it only happened after things were superglued, and it does look a little like dried super glue 
il attempt to upload a picture soon if that will help


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

jth12 said:


> yes it does, but what could it be from. it only happened after things were superglued, and it does look a little like dried super glue
> il attempt to upload a picture soon if that will help


Is it just condensation?


----------



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Is it just condensation?


https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/i/jath123/IMG_2910.jpeg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

jth12 said:


> https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/i/jath123/IMG_2910.jpeg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


Looks like hard water marks. Not sure if thats what it is but that is what it looks like. Are you using tap water by any chance?


----------



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

the tank had hard water stains from misting about 

i cleaned them off with a razor blade and wiped the tank down with a paper towels and some hard water and left to dry this was over a week ago they were not visible before. 

the tank was clear, dry and empty.

after i used the superglue and i came back a few hours the glass looked like that it was not like this at all a few hours prior.
like i said the tank was empty and completely clear and i was setting up the rocks and wood with glue.

unless the super reacted with what ever was dry residue was on the glass im not sure.

i hope what i said makes sense


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

jth12 said:


> the tank had hard water stains from misting about
> 
> i cleaned them off with a razor blade and wiped the tank down with a paper towels and some hard water and left to dry this was over a week ago they were not visible before.
> 
> ...


Heh it does make sense, it also made me flashback to an old Macgyver episode ;P I remember watching him use drying superglue to reveal fingerprints.

Anyway its a real thing. 

So yea its your hardwater marks come back caused by the curing superglue. Its also not a big deal. Just use some RO or distilled water and a new scrubby sponge and you can clear them off. They should not come back after that.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the most interesting thing I've read all day.


----------



## jth12 (Sep 4, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Heh it does make sense, it also made me flashback to an old Macgyver episode ;P I remember watching him use drying superglue to reveal fingerprints.
> 
> Anyway its a real thing.
> 
> So yea its your hardwater marks come back caused by the curing superglue. Its also not a big deal. Just use some RO or distilled water and a new scrubby sponge and you can clear them off. They should not come back after that.


really interesting read.
thanks for sharing.

but the superglue wasn't heated or anything, does superglue do this even when it cures?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I have trashed glass doors by sealing new PVC enclosures with Lexel and not allowing sufficient offgassing time (I allowed days rather than weeks). It caused an unremovable (muriatic acid, glass polishing compound on a power buffer) water-spot looking film.


----------



## blugrnlg (Jun 12, 2019)

jth12 said:


> is it normal for superglue to fog glass and have like little dry white droplets on glass after being used?
> i used gorilla superglue gel to attach some rocks and wood in a aquarium , now i know this is regularly used to attach orchids and broms etc to the background.
> 
> but after i was done attaching everything i came back a little later and the glass was foggy and had dried white droplets like condensation. is this normal.
> ...



I experienced this recently when using Gorilla gel super glue in a little waterfall paludarium. 
The super glue was a complete mess and even seemed to continue to spread around the tank to the plants and glass, even after some time. I think the splashing of the waterfall caused the super glue to continue to spread and coat the plant leaves and created a thin white film on the glass.

As for causes, it's possible I may have not allowed the super glue to dry completely before it became wet. I also became suspicious of the gel glue, as I used the regular non-gel gorilla super glue on the submerged rocks and had no issues with it turning white.

The good news is at least on the glass a razor was able to scrape off the film without issue.
I cleaned off the leaves with a qtip, added more spaghnum where it was messy and had to Dry Lock some other areas on my cork to hide the white.


----------

